# S/A Hooklift/Roll off trucks



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

We have a f550 dump right now and have been looking to add another. I have thought about hooklifts before but due to the weight of the hook and box I figured payload was minimal so looked away. Anyways I have not been able to find the deal I am looking for in a 550 but did find one with a hooklift and 2 boxes for a fair price. I started to do some research and realized the payload was very useable for us.

So what I am looking for on reviews on your S/A hook trucks. How do they work, what boxes do you run, pros, cons, things to watch for?

I have a 9' boss plow for the truck already and will probably wait till next year to add it but reviews on plowing with them would be nice also.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I too am interested to see any response. I feel eventually it is a smart way to go for a landscape/snow business.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We love our s/a hooklifts.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88911&highlight=eagles+have+landed


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Johnny thanks for the response I have been following your 3 builds since you started the thread.


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have (2) 10' swenson ev100 stainless spreaders mounted on 54' hook flatbeds
One is for central hydros off truck(has tank and flow control mounted on spreader), other has 20 hp kohler pony motor to run hydro pump.
the kohler has been sitting for two years will prob need some tlc, but was running when parked. .
We have the lots that these were used on so its time for them to go
Can get pics upon request
Up for offers, would like $4k a piece


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Might want to look at Bucks Switch n go, lighter system and compact setup also better price.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

We have a switch n' go system on our '08 F-550. We also have the higher 19K GVWR. Granted it's not the same as a hooklift, but I'll share my thoughts anyways.

We don't use ours too much to plow with, but when we do plow with it, we just roll the box right off and it pushes our Blizzard 8611 just fine. Also, the rear visibility when plowing without the box is amazing. Having a roll off system has been a huge help for us. Moving equipment around in the winter, or any other time of the year, has become relatively effortless. 

We opted to have a custom dump bed built for our setup. The flip down sides help with loading pallets of salt. Interior tie downs are very useful. One drawback are the asphalt chutes on the dump gate, driving equipment up the gate has bent the chutes to the point that they are difficult to open and close. We also had slide out ladders installed on the sides to get into the bed, a great idea, but with the boards on the dump bed it's impossible to get over the side. In general, the box is very difficult to get into from the ground - the frame of the system raises the box up and combined with the high sides, it's just not easy to get into from the ground. If we work out of that truck, I generally bring a ladder to get in and out of the box. Also, crawling on the ground to hook up the cable to the bin is no fun, so I think hook-lift wins out on that one! 

As far as boxes go, I would just buy a dumpster box instead of a dump body and be done with it. 

A few issues we have had with our system; We had a roller kink and was replaced under warranty. The cable began to fray and was replaced under warranty. A solenoid went and was replaced under warranty. 

Best of luck in your hunt/decision, a roll off system has made life much nicer and we frequently use ours throughout the year.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

if you want a hook lift get your cdl and buy a real truck , 33,000 lbs , you now can haul material , rent dumpsters , move equipment . I have acess to a international 4600 that can haul 11 tons , hook lift works sweet . Truck is an auto , drives great . My buddy started in landscaping , now rents dumpsters , does major dirt work , demolition . He has about 85 cans on the street at any one time .


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Dan great resonse thanks,

Mdirrigation I will have my cdl in a couple weeks, we have a tandem and tri axle hooklift we can use whenever from one of our subs.
THe reason for this truck is we are looking for a 550 size truck. There are no great deal around here on them now. The best deal was the hooklift truck so the hooklift is really an extra/bonus.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan85;1195725 said:


> We have a switch n' go system on our '08 F-550. We also have the higher 19K GVWR. Granted it's not the same as a hooklift, but I'll share my thoughts anyways.
> 
> We don't use ours too much to plow with, but when we do plow with it, we just roll the box right off and it pushes our Blizzard 8611 just fine. Also, the rear visibility when plowing without the box is amazing. Having a roll off system has been a huge help for us. Moving equipment around in the winter, or any other time of the year, has become relatively effortless.
> 
> ...


Good info have any pictures of your setup? We take delivery of our next week for our 03 f650 looking forward to it, ordered the flat deck and 2 bins.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Awesome Neuswede, you definitely have to snap some pictures of your setup when you get it installed!

Here are a couple of pictures, I actually just took the two with the Ventrac today.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks Dan Looks good. Are your bodies 11'? With my Chasis I was able to get 14' which will be nice. I plan to haul my skid steer and possible the excvator depending on height.

I will defintely post pictures when we have it all mounted up. I went up to the Downeaster spreader Manufacturer Tuesday and looked at a spreader for it, might put a 7 yard spreader on the flat deck for next year


----------



## ECCO (Jan 23, 2011)

edshipp19;1195074 said:


> I have (2) 10' swenson ev100 stainless spreaders mounted on 54' hook flatbeds
> One is for central hydros off truck(has tank and flow control mounted on spreader), other has 20 hp kohler pony motor to run hydro pump.
> the kohler has been sitting for two years will prob need some tlc, but was running when parked. .
> We have the lots that these were used on so its time for them to go
> ...


If you still got these im very interested lmk asap


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

edshipp19;1195074 said:


> I have (2) 10' swenson ev100 stainless spreaders mounted on 54' hook flatbeds
> One is for central hydros off truck(has tank and flow control mounted on spreader), other has 20 hp kohler pony motor to run hydro pump.
> the kohler has been sitting for two years will prob need some tlc, but was running when parked. .
> We have the lots that these were used on so its time for them to go
> ...


Want to sell just the flat bed? no spreaders


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I personally wouldn't put a hooklift on anything smaller than a 26k gvw truck, unless you has a special application for such a small payload/size vehicle. As far as the question, the pro's are endless. The con's, make sure your county/township does not require permits for the trucks and or the containers. Around here we have to pay $900 per truck per year, and $7 per year per container to hold a carting permit.


----------

